# Dell UltraSharp U2311H or Samsung PX2370



## Aj12 (May 30, 2011)

Requirements  - 1920×1080, Full-HD, 24" (gaming, movies )
Budget          -  15k-16k

So which one will it be???


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

I will suggest Samsung PX2370.


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

What would be your primary use of this monitor?


----------



## Aj12 (May 30, 2011)

i would use the monitor for Gaming & Watching Movies, mostly for watching  movies..


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

In that case I think Samsung PX2370 would suite you more.


----------



## Sarath (May 30, 2011)

Get an IPS panel. I got the Dell U2311H for 14323/- just a week back. Umm I havent compared it with a TN panel since I am forever stuck to it but I guess I can see slight improvements in colour and contrast.

As for gaming I have already finished COD Black Ops on this. Found no ghosting or other problems. Also playing Crysis2 with no probs.

Cons I found: No HDMI not a major prob. Also looks at little boring. I am sure the samsung screen above will blow it away in looks but the screen is where my priority lies.

2ms 5ms 8ms all these numbers only make sense if you can really differentiate them so check out.

My vote for the Dell e-IPS panel. No idea about others. Check out reviews online. I did that and after 20+ hours of reading I decided on this one.

Good luck mate


----------



## DigitalDude (May 30, 2011)

My vote also goes to U2311H IPS panel is so good.

I mainly play FPS games only and there is no ghosting at all.


_


----------



## Aj12 (May 31, 2011)

i am still undecided on this!!!
so guys which should i go for at this point??


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

In whose favor are you inclined?


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2011)

Dell Ultrasharp - played NFS shift and other racing games. Not noticeable ghosting, brilliant colors.


----------



## Aj12 (May 31, 2011)

keep in mind that the monitor is not just for gaming as i watch a lot of movies...


----------



## mitraark (May 31, 2011)

Buy the PX2370 . You will like how good it looks. Maybe there are people in other forums saying there are issues with the Samsung , but i think you't notice what those are if you don;t read about them.


----------



## Sarath (May 31, 2011)

for movies ips beats tn hollow. just check them both out. if you can afford an ips one go for it. you dont want to regret later that you ditched a superior panel. 

Movies: definitely ips

Games: depends on your preference ips for better colour reproduction or tn for less lag and faster response times. I cant tell the difference in lag though.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2011)

Aj12 said:


> keep in mind that the monitor is not just for gaming as i watch a lot of movies...



I like to watch movies reclining back on my cozy bed and the viewing angles are superb for IPS panel. Do some research about the color gamut reproduction. Ideal monitor for artist and alike.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

@OP- In that budget there are some great monitors from *Asus* also. Forgot the models, please google...


----------



## sanithkk81 (Jun 1, 2011)

Dell UltraSharp U2311H FTW because of IPS panel which is a must for a movie buff. You can also consider Asus PA246Q which has got a better response time (Dell 8ms Asus 6ms  )


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 1, 2011)

sanithkk81 said:


> Dell UltraSharp U2311H FTW because of IPS panel which is a must for a movie buff. You can also consider Asus PA246Q which has got a better response time (Dell 8ms Asus 6ms  )



seriously only rajnikanth can notice that 2ms difference. 

to the OP: close your eyes, get the dell u2311h


_


----------



## Sarath (Jun 1, 2011)

OP you should have kept a poll if you have already decided to choose between the dell and samsung one.


----------



## Aj12 (Jun 1, 2011)

@ sarath 
good suggestion..
poll added.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 1, 2011)

Also make sure people are voting for monitors they own or atleast have used or seen with friends. Like in my case im staring at a dell u2311h right now.
I am not even a movie buff and that was the reason for my confusion a week back.
But since you are saying you would use more for movies than gaming I think an IPS serves you well.
Please go through user forums. 

Good luck with your purchase. This is my 3rd post and I will stop now. Post pics of your purchase when you do. Also when are you planning to buy this?


----------



## Aj12 (Jun 4, 2011)

Vote!!!


----------



## tejaslok (Jun 5, 2011)

go for dell u2311h, btw i first tried to get samsung px2370 but its not available in IN atm, only px2370ms is ! 

so went with dell u2311h and all i can say is u can play games and watch movies in it !
+1 for dell ultrasharp


----------



## Sarath (Jun 5, 2011)

what did you decide?

BTW Dell online is for *16k* (w tax+shipping)
I bought it locally for *INR 14323* (w tax)


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Buying a Dell is a little more of a hassle than the others since they dont have many dedicated stores and prefer to sell everything online. 

PM me once you get the monitor. Need to ask a few questions.


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (Jun 14, 2011)

Aj12 said:


> Vote!!!



You probably might be doing a lot of research on monitors,trust me  i have been doing the same and the end result was an ips panel,suits the best,i have already compared the Ultra-Sharp U2311H vs Samsung PX2370,and the Ultra-Sharp U2311H shoots much higher points,my main target was an led monitor with a screen size of 24 to 27 inch,but found out that unless you are not able to get a crisp image,it wont be worth it,guess future holds some better news for led monitors,I personally prefer the CRT much better,but  gotta save the environment as well.But hey i would say that the dell  Ultra-Sharp U2311H would be the right choice for now both games and movies,cause trust me i might also have looked in the same web page that you are looking for the reviews,and just to save your time,go for the dell

I came across a few of the review that i would like to share which you might have already come across:-

Dell U2311H Review

YouTube - ‪DELL UltraSharp U2311H vs BenQ VW2420H‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪Review: Dell U2311H LCD Monitor‬&rlm;

Dell UltraSharp U2311H Review - Monitors


----------



## arescool (Jun 15, 2011)

Why you guys not considering BenQ monitors , i have heard a lot about them.
I am also planning to buy a monitor so i will also be following this thread


----------

